# Unlisted?



## ajohn (Feb 15, 2020)

BALL(underscore) script dropped a MASONS(no apostrophe) PATENT 1858 ground lip shoulder seal 4 lines pt. aqua. Unlisted size and jar as far as i can tell. Closest listing is RB #255. Any thoughts?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2020)

I like balljars have a bunch. Have a telephone jar and a couple of lightning jars but i never saw a ball jar with ball written straight across. Slanted is the norm i believe. I love it! Very cool.


----------



## coreya (Feb 16, 2020)

There are so many variations of some of these jars that it would be near impossible to catalog every one (would need a book the size of the old table dictionary's and then some) You might check this Ball site      Ball jar collectors     There is not a lot of activity but loads of info there.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 17, 2020)

Here's another one.Qt size. Undroped . base mold #250.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2020)

Wow thats neat. i have 9 different ball type jars. I also collect glass insulators. Bottles i have plenty. Acl's and embossed. Blobs and hutches. Anything else...i don't think so.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 18, 2020)

Beautiful jar a lot of them early jar seem to have a whole lot of whittling to them. From what I've read the whittling was caused from a cold mold earlier in the mornings as the mold warmed up the glass got smoother. Don't think I've seen a whole lot of smoother earlier ball jars


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2020)

Bubbles and glass folds are beautiful if you ask me.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks for the information also.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2020)

Here is a ball 3L with cool bubbles. It is why i got it.


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 18, 2020)

So was that a clear jar that was sun treated?. From what I've read pre 1910 clear jars were pretty rare. jar definitely has some unique bubbles. Unlike bottles,. Every jar is a little bit different than the next to an extent.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 18, 2020)

A treated jar and a sun colored jar are different and seem to have different values. Sun colored jars are more natural. the amethyst color is caused by exposure to the sun's UV rays, is more suttle . A treated jar is one that is exposed to high intensity UV, usually in a hospital in machines that blast instriments to disinfect them, or long period under a UV light. IT's easy to tell because of the intensity of the color. many in this hobby look down on treated glass because it is not natural hence lower value. Personally, I really like the treated ones,.... but don't tell anyone.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 18, 2020)

PS. really like your jar there. Looks like a RB#193. good value too!


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 18, 2020)

ajohn said:


> A treated jar and a sun colored jar are different and seem to have different values. Sun colored jars are more natural. the amethyst color is caused by exposure to the sun's UV rays, is more suttle . A treated jar is one that is exposed to high intensity UV, usually in a hospital in machines that blast instriments to disinfect them, or long period under a UV light. IT's easy to tell because of the intensity of the color. many in this hobby look down on treated glass because it is not natural hence lower value. Personally, I really like the treated ones,.... but don't tell anyone.


Lol your secret is safe with me.im still learning. I'm 39 years old and never ever thought I'd be so fascinated with jars.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 18, 2020)

Here's another variant


----------



## ajohn (Feb 18, 2020)

Then there's color


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 18, 2020)

ajohn said:


> Then there's color


. Curious on the value of that are B 193
The swirling in that jar is absolutely beautiful. Ordered a red book says it'll take up to two weeks


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2020)

It is not treated it is aqua colored.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2020)

A july 14 1908 pat ideal ball half gallon very blue. Also a square ideal ball pint size.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2020)

A couple lightning jars one quart putnam 6 and a pint putnam 357.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2020)

One of my favorites is the telephone jar. From whitney glass works. Very clean dispite the rust on bail.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 18, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> . Curious on the value of that are B 193
> The swirling in that jar is absolutely beautiful. Ordered a red book says it'll take up to two weeks


That'll fech ya easy $40, maybe up to 55-60


----------



## ajohn (Feb 18, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It is not treated it is aqua colored.


The color would be considered light olive with suttle amber swirls


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 19, 2020)

ajohn said:


> The color would be considered light olive with suttle amber swirls


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 19, 2020)

A John you have some beautiful jars i LIKE the ideal square pint.like them pints here a greenish Ez seal, I love the color. Can you tell me anything about these weird shaped Double L quarts.they have sloped shoulders.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 19, 2020)

the Ball jars are considered common and are valued at less than 5 bucks. The pint squat Atlas on the other hand is a nice jar. good color too! Book lists them at 50 denaros plus if it's olive, which it looks like to me.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 20, 2020)

ajohn said:


> BALL(underscore) script dropped a MASONS(no apostrophe) PATENT 1858 ground lip shoulder seal 4 lines pt. aqua. Unlisted size and jar as far as i can tell. Closest listing is RB #255. Any thoughts?


RB 255 lists as a smooth lip and a missing 3rd L, so I think that's the logo used after 1896.  Yours is ground lip with the pre-1896 logo.  I think yours is closer to RB 253 but missing the apostrophe.  You can always send a note to Doug Leybourne


----------



## ajohn (Feb 23, 2020)

good call! I actually have to contact him on a couple more jars I found. I've been so busy the last couple of years I haven't been able to do any research.  do you still collect the boxes of jar seals? Don't see them in the antique stores anymore . Thanks


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 24, 2020)

I do still collect jar rings boxes, but with over 800 different ones in my collection, finding one I don't already have isn't easy.  I still have the website at www.fruitjarrings.com  which lists not only jar rings but a lot of other go-withs as well.


----------

